# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2017 - Ukraine

## sirena_adria

Nje tjeter edicion i Gares Europiane sapo ka nisur. Ukraina per te dyten here mikpritese e Festivalit, si Fituesja e Edicionit 61 - Suedi 2016. 

*43 vendet pjesmarrese ne ESC 2017* .  Nje rrugetim i bukur disamujor per te kulmuar ne Maj ne kryeqytetin e Ukraines, Kiev pergjate 3 mbremjeve gare, tensioni, surprizash e emocionesh.

----------


## sirena_adria

Nje sistem i ri vleresimi prezantuar vjet , ku Jurite Profesionale dhe Publiku sillnin voten e tyre ne bllok ne nje perqindje te barabarte 50 % me 50 %,  mbertheu me emocione te forta artdashes e pjesmarres.

Ndoshta do te mbetet nje nga votimet me epike te kesaj Gare Muzikore ku rezultantja e pikeve shpall fituese Vendin e Dyte si per Jurine & per Publikun. 

*JURITE :* 

1. Australia
2. Ukraina
3. Franca
4. Malta
5. Rusia


*PUBLIKU :* 

1. Rusia 
2. Ukraina
3. Polonia
4. Australia
5. Bullgaria

----------


## sirena_adria

_Serisht nje rekord pjesmarrjeje si dhe ne 2008 e 2011._

----------


## sirena_adria

*SHQIPERIA*  zgjedh *LINDITA* Halimin me kengen " BOTE " kompozuar nga Klodian *QAFOKU* e vargje te Geral *XHARI* (Big Basta) si kengen fituese te Festivalit te Kenges 55 & perfaqesuse tonen ne ESC 2017. 




*SUKSESE & ME FAT* * SHQIPJA JONE !*

----------


## sirena_adria

_Intervista e Lindes per WiwiBloggs._

----------


## sirena_adria

GJEORGJIA ka zgjedhur " Keep the Faith " kenduar nga Tako Gachechiladze si kengen garuese ne ESC 2017.

----------


## sirena_adria

Kenga e 3-te e perzgjedhur vjen nga BJELLORUSIA:  NaviBand - " Historyja majho zyccia ".

----------


## sirena_adria

FINLANDA zgjedh Norma John me " Blackbird " si perfaqesuese te saj ne ESC 2017.

----------


## sirena_adria

Nga finalistet, ANGLIA  eshte e para qe perzgjedh perfaqesuesen e saj - Lucie Johnes me " Never give up on you ".

----------


## sirena_adria

Timbelle me " Apollo " eshte perfaqesuesja e ZVICRES ne garen e sivjetme.

----------


## sirena_adria

" Perfect Life " kenduar nga  Levina eshte kenga garuese per GJERMANINE ne kete edicion.

----------


## sirena_adria

Alma me " Requiem " do te garoje per FRANCEN.

----------


## sirena_adria

2 shtete automatikisht finaliste, si pjese e BIG 5 ,  nisin garen europiane te kenges sonte - ITALIA &  SPANJA.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Mediet italiane: Ermal Meta, ndër tre favoritët për të fituar 

*_Publikuar: 2017-02-11 -  KultPlus.com_

Natën e 10 shkurtit Ermal Meta është kualifikuar edhe zyrtarisht si finalist i Sanremo 2017.

Mbrëmë, në natën e katërt të festivalit prestigjioz, janë kënduar të gjitha këngët edhe njëherë, ndërsa vetëm katër prej tyre janë eliminuar.
Al Bano, Ron, Giusy Ferreri dhe Gigi D`Alessio nuk kanë arritur të futen në finalen e madhe.

Shqiptari Ermal Meta, pasi fitoi çmimin Cover 2017, i cili iu dha për performancën e këngës “Amare terra mia” të Modugnos, sonte do të performojë në natën finale të Sanremos.

Mediet italiane e përcjellin festivalin me një hov të paparë. Ermali, i cili do të këndojë “Vietato morire”, është komentuar pozitivisht ndërsa është në mesin e tri këngëve favorite për të triumfuar.

Sipas today.it, pos shqiptarit Ermal Meta, Michele Bravi dhe Paola Turci po ashtu janë favorite për të fituar garën. / KultPlus.com

http://www.kultplus.com/?id=6&l=19312

----------


## sirena_adria

> Alma me " Requiem " do te garoje per FRANCEN.


http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?id=254983

Klipi I Pare I Eurovision Song Contest 2017 eshte ai i FRANCES.




_Do jete Franca fituesja e sivjetshme ?  Heret per t'u thene , por me shume gjasa kjo do jete nje nga pretendentet  !_

----------


## sirena_adria

Nje tjeter pretendente e forte per Cmimin e Madh -* ITALIA* me Francesco Gabbani - " Occidentali's Karma ".




Essere o dover essere
Il dubbio amletico
Contemporaneo come l’uomo del neolitico.
Nella tua gabbia 2x3 mettiti comodo.
Intellettuali nei caffè
Internettologi
Soci onorari al gruppo dei selfisti anonimi.
L’intelligenza è démodé
Risposte facili
Dilemmi inutili.
AAA cercasi (cerca sì)
Storie dal gran finale
Sperasi (spera sì)
Comunque vada panta rei
And singing in the rain.
Lezioni di Nirvana
C’è il Buddha in fila indiana
Per tutti un’ora d’aria, di gloria.
La folla grida un mantra
L’evoluzione inciampa
La scimmia nuda balla
Occidentali’s Karma.
Occidentali’s Karma
La scimmia nuda balla
Occidentali’s Karma.
Piovono gocce di Chanel
Su corpi asettici
Mettiti in salvo dall’odore dei tuoi simili.
Tutti tuttologi col web
Coca dei popoli
Oppio dei poveri.
AAA cercasi (cerca sì)
Umanità virtuale
Sex appeal (sex appeal)
Comunque vada panta rei
And singing in the rain.
Lezioni di Nirvana
C’è il Buddha in fila indiana
Per tutti un’ora d’aria, di gloria.
La folla grida un mantra
L’evoluzione inciampa
La scimmia nuda balla
Occidentali’s Karma.
Occidentali’s Karma
La scimmia nuda balla
Occidentali’s Karma.
Quando la vita si distrae cadono gli uomini.
Occidentali’s Karma
Occidentali’s Karma
La scimmia si rialza.
Namasté Alé
Lezioni di Nirvana
C’è il Buddha in fila indiana
Per tutti un’ora d’aria, di gloria.
La folla grida un mantra
L’evoluzione inciampa
La scimmia nuda balla
Occidentali’s Karma.
Occidentali’s Karma
La scimmia nuda balla
Occidentali’s Karma


http://www.sorrisi.com/musica/sanrem...cesco-gabbani/

----------


## sirena_adria

SPANJA perfaqesohet me " Do It For Your Lover " - Manel Navarro .

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje Permbledhje e Kengeve Garuese te perzgjedhura deri tani. 
_

----------


## sirena_adria

_3 me te mirat per mua deri tani jane :_ 

1. Franca
2. Italia
3. Zvicra

----------


## sirena_adria

_CELEBRATE DIVERSITY -  filli thures i gares se ketij viti._

----------

